# Help pls: SA Medical Insurance for Temp Retirement Visa



## galfromoz (May 13, 2016)

Hello, please can anyone help with advice on how to get SA medical insurance from outside of SA for the purpose of getting student visa approval for my 3 children and temp retired person's visa approval for myself?

We have full international private global insurance, however, this isn't recognized for the purposes of our visa approval. I am thinking of taking the minimum medical insurance I need for SA approval and then cancelling the policy once we arrive as we have full medical insurance through my husband's employer.

Does anyone know if an email copy of SA medical insurance policy is enough for the application process or will I require an original letter. Visa Center in my current country isn't very knowledgeable or helpful.

Any advice on this would be very much appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A simple Google search will show up your usual insurance companies such as Discovery, Momentum, etc. I suggest you apply online and go with one of them.


----------

